# Seiko Help?



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, ill start at the begining and make this as short as possible, basically ive wanted a kinetic auto relay watch since i first saw the seiko television advert many many years ago, they just facinated me and i couldnt get my head around how they could go "asleep" for four years then at the flick of the wrist could set thereself to the right time. Unfortunately when they came out i couldnt afford one and didnt want a second hand watch so i just forgot about them, kind of, then about a month before my 21st birthday me and my family were out doing some shopping and spotted a jewellers that was closing down and having a 50% off sale, my mum and girlfriend wanted to go in, obviously you know what women and jewelry are like lol. I went in and saw a seiko kinetic auto relay which should have been Â£240 knocked down to Â£120, Obviously i couldnt pass this up and for my 21st i got the watch which i was and still am very pleased with.

Ive tried googling for kinetic auto relay watches and cant find one the same as mine so i dont know much about it, in the years ive owned it its got a few scratches, 2 on the glass and quite a lot around the strap, ive tried to photograph it the best i can but my camera skills are weak at best.

If anyone knows anything about this watch and what i can do myself to sort the scratches out i would be very greatful.

thanks vinny.

Heres the pic's.....................





































Sorry about the rubbish pictures but my camera skills are not very good.


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

nobody any ideas?


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

vinnyp said:


> nobody any ideas?


Vinny

It would help if you gave the case number so that the crystal part number can be confirmed.

What is the case number on the back of the watch? It is in the format 1234-5678.

Dave


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Jump onto the off-topic section, and read pg's photography tips. Great tips for young players. Don't know much about the watch itself, but it looks like a nice piece (just needs some focus...)

Even take it to a watchmakers and get them to get some numbers off it, there might be some on the movement or inside the case. That'll help your search, and you could try sending your query with numbers to Seiko HQ, who knows, they might reply

Hope this helps


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

the only numbers on the back are.......590069. and...... 5j22-oaao

I didnt really want to replace the front, i would like to clean it up myself if possible.

Ill try and get some better pictures asap,

thanks for the help.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

A bit of Brasso will take out a lot of the lighter scratches on the case and bracelet. If the scratches are deep on the glass then it may have to be replaced if you want it 'as new' again. Good Luck :thumbsup:

Nice watch by the way!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveS said:


> It would help if you gave the case number so that the crystal part number can be confirmed.
> 
> What is the case number on the back of the watch? It is in the format 1234-5678.





vinnyp said:


> the only numbers on the back are.......590069. and...... 5j22-oaao
> 
> I didnt really want to replace the front, i would like to clean it up myself if possible.





vamos666 said:


> If the scratches are deep on the glass then it may have to be replaced if you want it 'as new' again.


Vinny, looking at your existing photos, the crystal (glass) doesn't look too badly scratched to me. 

If you subsequently do decide to get it replaced, the crystal for a 5J22-0AA0 is Seiko p/n *290P42HN02*

As it's a relatively new model, it's quite likely that Seiko may still have some spares stock for it.


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the part number, id still rather try the brasso first to see how it comes up.

Ive took a few better pictures after reading the pg tips lol.

They still dont show the scratches properly but atleast there now kind of in focus.....














































This photo shows the scratches better, although they are still worse than that to the naked eye.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Brasso won't touch the mineral glass marks.

Watch part is available.

Regs

Bry


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

vinnyp said:


> They still dont show the scratches properly but atleast there now kind of in focus.....
> 
> This photo shows the scratches better, although they are still worse than that to the naked eye.


You'll probably be able to get the worst of the scratches out of the polished bezel using

either Solvol Autosol (or Auto Glym Resin) car / chrome polish. Mask off the rest first.

Getting scratches out of the brushed sections is also easy (once you've practiced).

Lighter marks around the watch case can be removed with one of those Fibreglass Re-touching Pens.

Plenty to be found on eBay - though asking prices vary considerably.

Depending how bad your bracelet is (and how brave you're feeling) ....

You can re-brush (re-texture) the grained finish all over, easily using Scotch-Brite pads.

I use the Dark Red (Very Fine) pads most of the time. IIRC, they were Scotch-Brite code 707.

Takes a bit of practice to develop the technique, but very satisfying when you do.


----------

